# Help! Puppy keeps biting and poos in house.



## Alfie'sMum (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi  We have a beautiful f1b puppy who is now 15 weeks old. When he comes to say hello, is overexcited or even just sitting next to us, the first thing he dies is sink his little teeth into us. We've tried ignoring him, but he gets worse, so we have resorted to shutting him in the kitchen, but he howls like he's in pain (he's very dramatic!) He's Benn easy to train to sit, give his paw and comes to me when I call him and whistle, most of the time, so walking him has been a joy. Despite all the exercise he is still pooing and weeing in the house ( he does 'go' in the garden too, but he will always do it in my kids playroom and their BEDROOM! Urgh!!) Any advise would be much appreciated, Louise x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Photos please. There are hundreds of threads on biting, it is a cockapoo puppy special and almost as many threads on toileting issues, another cockapoo trait. If it was me I'd get him on a houseline, supervise constantly and kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello. He is still very little. He sounds like he's just in need of a bit of direction, you just need to take a few steps backwards with him. Is there always someone at home? What is your toilet routine like? He probably will just need a few days of being taken out regularly again, just like when he was first home. Watching him very closely for the signs of needing to go and getting him straight out for business not play. If he doesn't go after 5 -10 minutes or so bring him back in so that he can differentiate between play and business - watch when you bring him back in, I sometimes think this is the point at which mistakes happen, you have to be ready to run out again. 

If you aren't home, leave somewhere for him to go near the door, like on newspaper or a puppy pad and keep him enclosed to one room in the kitchen or utility with a place to sleep and some nice safe toys. I would limit his access to the rest of the house until you know his poo and pee routine - keep a diary of eating, pooping, peeing times and try to work out the trends in his schedule. They are like clock work mostly. 

Also ensure that you are cleaning the areas properly. Bleach is not great as it doesn't remove the scent completely and puppy's will just go right back to where they went before if they smell it. Biological washing powder is great, bicarbonate of soda and the pet off products you can get for repeated soiling. If he goes in the house, ignore him, don't make a fuss, simply take him straight outside and give the toilet command - even though he has already gone, this does seem to help make the connection. When he goes outside, give lots and lots of praise - act like a complete over excited idiot - he will get the point  

The biting will just have to take its course unfortunately. He will grow out of it, but he is just teething. It sounds like you are doing all of the right things, ignoring is best along with a loud shrill yelp if he bits too hard, but I would limit this if it gets him more excited - the yelping turned Lola into a demon and she would bite more!!! The only thing that worked was not let her get over tired and put her in timeout in her crate for a sleep, not as punishment but gently with something to chew on and she would fall asleep. I think when they get really bitey (Lola was an absolute monsterPoo) they are tired or over tired. So putting them to bed is a good idea, pups need up to 18 hrs sleep per day - obviously Alfie doesn't like being excluded, does he eventually settle down and sleep when you out him in the other room? When he is bitey just try your best to ignore him as you are doing ( I know easier said than done ) - turn your back on him and get busy doing something else. Teaching him that biting doesn't get him any type of attention will help him stop, also soothing his gums will help him, poor guy must have a very sore mouth. Give him other things to chew like frozen rung out tea towels, frozen kongs and chewy teething toys. Then see if he will take a nap.

When he is calm and relaxed, touch all areas of his body, ears, gums, teeth, paws, tail, eyes etc to teach him that hands are not toys and get him familiar with having all of these areas examined. This will also strengthen your bond as he grows to trust and respect you.

I don't think you can do anything wrong, some pups are just a little more difficult, and there are small things you can do like the above to make everyone's lives a bit easier. He will get there. Oh and try to ignore him when you come home - haha good luck with that. We could never do this and to this day we have two girls who are always a bit too excited to see their mummies are home  Nina still expects to be lifted for a cuddle - I am not the one to blame for this though - it is cute but somewhat inconvenient with arms full of shopping 

Hope something here helps you. It was a lot easier the second time around, partly due to a different natured pup and having a big sister pup to nibble


----------



## Alfie'sMum (Dec 9, 2015)

Thank you for the wonderful advice, which I've taken in board and will keep you posted! I definetely need to give him clearer signals when it's time to go out and 'be good'. He did bolt out of the back door yesterday straight from his walk and go to the loo in the garden which was well praised! The pic is of him the day we brought him home, he doesn't stay still long enough to take a decent pic at he moment and he's so black you can't see him for all the fur!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely black puppy 
Glad you had success this morning.

Ruth gives brilliant advice, as always. 
I used to keep an old pair of knotted socks in my pocket so that I always had something to offer a puppy that wanted to play with her teeth... socks in one pocket and bit of kibble in the other so that we could practice - play with socks followed by a release, sit and treat - before re starting the game.
Puppies really benefit from lots of sleep and a regular routine, but also lots of positive reward based training in every situation in one minute blasts.
Keep the pictures coming - your pup is gorgeous and he will quickly grow up and you will miss this mad puppy phase, honestly. x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What a lovely angelic looking monkey, I mean puppy


----------



## Polly67 (Jul 29, 2015)

My dog is now 10 months old and still a Bugger with the biting game tried everything and he has a fascination with ripping material to bits chewed all his bedding ripped my clothes . Always likes a little nip now and again and gets so over excited with some people he has actually weed on them &#55357;&#56847;


----------

